# LIGHT-house....>



## Arch (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for lookin


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 7, 2006)

Ohhhh, lovely rays you caught there.  It's hard to pick a fave. Well done, Arch.


----------



## bla (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow, amazing. #1 is the best one for me. I'm guessing that's buey floating on the water?


----------



## Dan28607 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## skyonfire (Dec 7, 2006)

Gorgeous!! It's hard to pick a fav when all of them look this good.


----------



## Chase (Dec 7, 2006)

Beautiful set, great exposure!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 7, 2006)

spot on mate
Wonderful shots
If I'd have to pick a fave then number 2 but just because its a bit darker then the rest ( a bit like you )


----------



## ntgcmlfu (Dec 7, 2006)

That's a very nice photo. 

I am quite new to Photography, could you please tell me what settings you have used for this photo because I really like to take this kind of photos. I try to take every time the sun is going down but still cannot get this nice like yours.

And I still wonder, is there any specific type of metering here?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2006)

Whoa.... Brilliant work as always Archy:hail: :hail:


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 7, 2006)

beautiful light rays! i like the 3rd the best. well done!.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 7, 2006)

All well done. I do like the second one the best though. It seems to have more of a moment.


----------



## ShootHoops (Dec 7, 2006)

Beautiful shots! The first one is my favorite.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 7, 2006)

Number 1 just blows me away!!!!!!!  Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow...seriously, what sort of filter/processing was used to make such beautiful pics?


----------



## DLozada (Dec 7, 2006)

magnifique! :heart: #1


----------



## Mole (Dec 8, 2006)

Arch your photos are always amazing :hail:  With that said did you use multi exposures to make these and layer them or you just that good?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tantalus (Dec 8, 2006)

great photos, I like them all.


----------



## Arch (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks alot guys... just did these the other day because a friend wanted a photo done of this specific view (which is from an area called Jenny cliff in Plymouth)..... trouble is, this view is actually quite mundane.... there was nothing special going on at all.... so rule 1 when all else fails - Get a good sky!....
The plan was to go elsewhere and come back when the sun is about to set... this is obviously a game of chance... on return there could still be nothing much happening.... but well, i guess i got lucky.  



			
				ntgcmlfu said:
			
		

> That's a very nice photo.
> 
> I am quite new to Photography, could you please tell me what settings you have used for this photo because I really like to take this kind of photos. I try to take every time the sun is going down but still cannot get this nice like yours.
> 
> And I still wonder, is there any specific type of metering here?



Hi, for these shots i had stacked 2 circular ND filters because i was shooting directly into the sun.... at the following settings...
- 1/200
- Aperture: f/11.0
- ISO: 200
The general rule i always use is to find the brightest area of cloud, meter it, then underexpose a few stops... this takes practice to know if your going to create too much blocking in the shadow areas... or not underexpose enough causing blown areas.... i'm waiting on a delivery of ND grad filters which will make this whole process easier for me.




			
				clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Wow...seriously, what sort of filter/processing was used to make such beautiful pics?



Thanks joe... just the NDs stacked as far as filters... for processing its really just a combination of levels/curves adjustment layers.... masked off in certain areas... this enabled me to bring out the water a bit more after being slightly underexposed from using the solid NDs.




			
				Mole said:
			
		

> Arch your photos are always amazing  With that said did you use multi exposures to make these and layer them or you just that good?



No multiple exposures here... all from one shot... i have filters, ps and of course mother earth to thank for the dramitc light in these


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 8, 2006)

beautiful shots, arch - great job capturing those rays...


----------



## Mohain (Dec 9, 2006)

Archy, these are awsome!! I've tried to catch light rays but have never managed it properly. What a great result you've acheived! Nice one with the NDs stacked, I've read the best way to get light rays is to try to get as long exposure as possible :thumbup:

EDIT: First one is the pick of the bunch for me


----------



## `k3n (Dec 10, 2006)

all three are amazing! the rays of sunlight are beautiful...


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 10, 2006)

Arch... you should take me to this paradise someday! I love your photos!


----------



## Arch (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks alot guys... much appreciated.....

mentos your welcome.... anytime :mrgreen:


----------



## tpe (Jan 10, 2007)

No 1 is my fave because of the warm colours with the contrast of the bright blue. I must admit this is where i would like to use a tripod and take a couple of bracket shots and multiple expose to bring the dark areas up a bit. Thats cheating thou so much nicer to see it done without.

tim


----------



## MarkA (Jan 10, 2007)

#3 for me, but they are all amazing.


----------



## simonkit (Jan 10, 2007)

All very nice shots.

I'd go with 3 as my favourite, prefer the lighting

 simon


----------



## Scooter (Jan 12, 2007)

As always- nice job.  These are great photos!


----------



## hovis (Jan 13, 2007)

Truly beautiful!  :mrgreen: 

Plymouth sound always has something to offer!! Love the place


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 14, 2007)

Great photos, but #1 has my vote. Awesome job!


----------

